# FAO opus67



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Just out of interest, does your username refer to any particular piece??


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

!

Yes, THE Opus 67 - Shostakovich's 2nd piano trio. 

Just Kidding...it's Beethoven's 5th. I think that's the only piece of (western) classical music that I could recognise before I started to religiously listen to this form of music. Of course, beyond the DA DA DAAA, I would not have been able to tell if it was Beethoven's 5th symphony or Shostakovich's 2nd piano trio.  And I don't think the dog movie had anything to do with it. 

Oh, btw, What's FAO?


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, I see.

It means "for the attention of". We use it a lot on a nother forum of mine.


----------

